

No one wants games designed by spotty nerds? Get real - shaggyfrog
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/aug/13/games-industry-nerds-john-cridland-cbi

======
kelukelugames
Why phrase the title in such a "woe is me" manner?

~~~
drallison
You should address that question to the headline writer at the Guardian, who
snipped the woe-as-me comment from the interview. It does have an attention
grabbing wording.

~~~
kelukelugames
Good point. Guardian is like Buzzfeed and HuffingtonPost with their attention
grabbing titles.

